# BB King is Gone at the Age of 89



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

I saw him back in the 60s performing in person, great show.  Goodbye to a great blues singer, rest peacefully.


----------



## Glinda (May 15, 2015)

The thrill is gone . . . we are gonna miss him. . .:dispirited:


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2015)

Good bye, BB! We will miss you.


----------



## ndynt (May 15, 2015)

[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Fe[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]e[/FONT]l like I lost a family member.   Rest in peac[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]e[/FONT] BB and Lucille....your blues-jazz fusion legacy [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]shall live on.  [/FONT]     [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

Too bad.  He sure could twang that guitar.  RIP


----------



## 911 (May 15, 2015)

I must have seen B.B. maybe ten times. One of my favorite Blues players and singers. He named his guitar Lucille. A very interesting story behind that name. 
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/f...rising-story-behind-b-b-kings-guitar-20150515 

B.B. put on a great show and often had other great Blues players as his guests.

RIP, B.B.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2015)

I'll always remember his one legged hop as he played the guitar.  RIP BB


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

Gone, but not forgotten, his early hit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)




----------



## ndynt (May 15, 2015)

SB, thanks for the '50's video.  I never saw that before.  My favorites, that I listen to frequently, are from BB King and Friend's Concert in the late 1980's 
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]B.B.King, Eric Clapton, Etta James, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Dr. Jo[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]hn, Phil Collins, [/FONT]Gladys Knight, and Chaka Khan..



[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Es[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]pecially [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]love this [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]one from that concert.
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Ain[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]'t Nobod[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]y'[/FONT]s Business with Etta James (another gre[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]at [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]loss)[/FONT][/FONT], Gladys Knight and Chaka Khan.




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

